
How to name your company - ashu
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/biz/how-to-name-your-company
======
danielha
This article seems way more indepth than it really should be.

It takes naming a company and dissects it into an exact science. A simplistic
approach is quite often the best one.

Just pick a name that resonates and is representative of what you offer. Once
you analyze all the different aspects of a name, its personality or charm may
be lost. It's a plus when the name can be backed by a good story.

